
Slate Invaders: Why You Should Use Two Spaces Between Sentences - apotheon
http://blogstrapping.com/?page=2011.014.10.05.57
======
apotheon
. . . because the other side deserves to be heard.

~~~
bradshaw1965
Not every factual statement has another side. Using two spaces after a
sentence is an error in usage.

~~~
apotheon
If you had just said "tl;dr", you might not have sounded as much like a
willful ignoramus to those who might actually read it.

~~~
bradshaw1965
you're as wrong as posting about another side. The post is reactionary,
rambling nonsense link bait about a statement of fact.

~~~
bradshaw1965
Ok, I'll back off. I'll admit a personal dislike to follow up posts to popular
content professing "another side". They feel like link bait to me and usually
offer something other then "another side" of a topic or statement of fact.
Knock yourself out with your opinion.

~~~
apotheon
What -- you dislike it if it's off-site, but it's okay in comments?

I don't get it.

edit: It's not linkbait. It's really long -- too long for anyone to be likely
to read in comments, and too long to throw away in a temporary context.

~~~
bradshaw1965
It hit me the wrong way on the day I read it. I backed off when I realized
that I was probably interpreting the intent incorrectly.

